#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  The transformation. Hopefully a motivational thread

## Cujo

I hope my story can help anyone wanting to get in better shape.
It started when the wife took my blood pressure and it was through the roof.
I decided there and then to do something about it.
Looking back I can't believe I didn't realise how bad the fat fuckery had got.
 
The first step was exercise. I joined the gym and started power walking on the treadmill. That got boring so I decided to take it outside. We live near the ocean so after walking the daughter to school I carried on around the coast and then home, 6.5k.
I realised after a while that the path I took was a cycle path that continued up the coast so I started pushing my old mountain bike to the school and carrying on from there. First to the 10 k mark (20 Return) then the 30

----------


## AntRobertson

Pics aren't showing up? 

Anyways good for you, thanks for sharing, and well done!

 :tumbs:

----------


## Luigi

> I hope my story can help anyone wanting to get in better shape.
> It started when the wife took my blood pressure and it was through the roof.
> I decided there and then to do something about it.
> Looking back I can't believe I didn't realise how bad the fat fuckery had got.
>  
> The first step was exercise. I joined the gym and started power walking on the treadmill. That got boring so I decided to take it outside. We live near the ocean so after walking the daughter to school I carried on around the coast and then home, 6.5k.
> I realised after a while that the path I took was a cycle path that continued up the coast so I started pushing my old mountain bike to the school and carrying on from there. First to the 10 k mark (20 Return) then the 30


Very good Cujo.  :tumbs:  

Helluva of a transformation.


Bet you feel a million times better too. 

Well done.  :Yup:

----------


## Neverna

Yep, well done, Cujo. It's not always an easy thing to do but you've done it very well.

----------


## Cujo

Anyway, got a new bike and was doing 35 k every weekday morning and whenever I could sometimes stretching that out to 60k.
At the same time I cut out the beer and pretty much all other carbs.
No bread, rice, pasta,spuds, cake or biscuits, not that I've ever eaten much of that anyway.
Coke zero or diet sprite if I wanted a softdrink. 
Spinach, salad, chicken breast, cauliflower, broccoli, eggs cheese and avocado pretty much made up my diet.
No breakfast, chicken salad for lunch and dinner. No mayonnaise,
 Olive oil and vinegar dressing.
Sugar is the enemy.

----------


## Cujo

It took 4 months to get down to 78 kg.
I got too thin, I'm back at the gym now working out to build some bulk. People were asking if I was sick, so sudden and drastic was the change.

It's a lifestyle issue. Just going on a diet and losing weight doesn't work if you go back to living the way you were. You have to make a permanent change.

First get a set of scales and weigh yourself frequently. Keep a log of your weight.
I've maintained 79k since December.
The benefits are massive. Things you take for granted, heaving yourself up of the sofa becomes a bounce up. Sex drive returns. People respond differently to you when you're out and about. Let's face it, no one likes a fat fuck on first sight.
Your face comes back. (that's really something).
Movement is a pleasure. The agility being light and strong brings is an amazing feeling after walking (wadling) around in a 20 kilogram fat suit for so long.

----------


## Cujo

Those are just some of the tangible benefits.
The long term health benefits can't be overstated either.
Yes, Luigi, I feel fantastic. Every day. I've started running in the last couple of months as well, usually about 7 k. The energy and positive feeling the excercise generates is awesome, I recommend it if for anyone feeling depressed.

----------


## Latindancer

I can barely believe that ! Definitely impressive, and credit where it is due.

The prospect of death does amazing things to concentrate the mind.  Dillinger could learn from this...

You certainly were a fat fucker  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

Well done, sir and definitely an inspiration for me.

----------


## Cujo

> I can barely believe that ! Definitely impressive, and credit where it is due.
> 
> The prospect of death does amazing things to concentrate the mind.  Dillinger could learn from this...
> 
> You certainly were a fat fucker


No shit.
Looking at that photo I can't believe I didn't realise it at the time.

----------


## happynz

Nice to not have man titties.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It's a lifestyle issue


This.

There are no special diets or exercises that magically melt fat. It's about expending more calories than you take in. And as for diets, none of them are better than others (although some are legit fucking terrible) or give appreciably better results -- that's all marketing and bullshit -- the key is the diet you can stick to long-term and make it not even a diet, make it a part of your lifestyle.

----------


## Cujo

> This.
> 
> There are no special diets or exercises that magically melt fat. It's about expending more calories than you take in. And as for diets, none of them are better than others (although some are legit fucking terrible) or give appreciably better results -- that's all marketing and bullshit -- the key is the diet you can stick to long-term and make it not even a diet, make it a part of your lifestyle.


That.

----------


## Stumpy

Nice Job Cujo.

I can tell you this, after I went back to work I miss my outside activities and morning bike ride every day.

----------


## Luigi

Fantastic results. 


Having lost the weight, switching to a more balanced diet, with the same calorie intake and great exercise regime would probably be beneficial to both your health and long-term weight-loss success.

----------


## Headworx

> First get a set of scales and weigh yourself frequently. Keep a log of your weight.


The ideal free Android App for that in the Play store is _Monitor Your Weight_. 

Great story you're telling here btw, you've done very well.

----------


## Mendip

Well done Cujo, fantastic effort! Already an inspiration to me and many thanks for posting.

Your 'before' photo looks worryingly familiar. As you advised me in another thread last night, I am determined to make a difference. I can't remember the last time I got up off a comfi seat without groaning. Getting problems with a knee as well - all due to weight. The blood pressure is up as well.

I go back to work next week, so its a good time to make a clean break and try and turn things around. I'll weigh myself before leaving and see how I get on for the first four weeks. Not many temptations offshore so I'm hoping for a healthy routine. Will join the Dry July club from 16th as well. The trick will be not returning to my old ways after my work trip.

----------


## Cujo

Don't return to your old ways when you go to work.
It starts now if you're serious.
Take scales with you and weigh yourself morning and night. Don't drink sugary drinks, avoid rice, bread, potatoes and pasta.
Cakes, biscuits and deserts.

----------


## Luigi

> Great story you're telling here btw, you've done very well.


Indeed he has.  :Yup: 






> Your 'before' photo looks worryingly familiar. As you advised me in another thread last night, I am determined to make a difference. I can't remember the last time I got up off a comfi seat without groaning. Getting problems with a knee as well - all due to weight. The blood pressure is up as well.


Look to Aging One or Simon for inspiration. Both began daily exercising (just walking at first) at around 60. 

Get yourself a fitbit fitness tracker, and start going out walking after breakfast every morning. 

Simon's now jogging 5km every morning before breakfast, and AO (The Terminator clocks in around 350km walking per day now)


I started last year at 37/38, first day I did a 2km walk of AO's park. Was foked after it. Needed to stop get some banana chips into on the way home. 

Pretty soon was walking 7-8km, sometimes 10+. Every morning, it soon becomes a good and easy routine.

Not a year later I'm jogging 4-5km every morning and then 40mins or swimming every afternoon. 

Was 85kg, now around 78/79kg and much healthier. Look about the same as the OP in the after pic (and we're the same weight.)


I'd ask what height he is, but there's a human hippo on here that has some sort of issue with people being 5 foot 9.  :Smile:  



Give the daily morning exercise a go and see how you get on. You'll feel it first, but soon be flying. Good luck.

----------


## Mendip

You guys have convinced me. I'm on the last day of my hols today, back to Korat tomorrow and I'm going to work something out.

I've spent years making excuses...it's too hot to excercise, travel too much for routines, get bored in Isaan so drink, etc etc. But I just need to get on with it.

I'll post up a 'before' pic over the weekend. The embarrassment of doing that will get me started I hope.

----------


## Cujo

Well done you Luigi.
It starts out slowly and grows bit by bit. A bit further, a bit faster.
It got too wet for biking so I started walking, then running 100 meters, walking 100 meters and built up the running until i could just keep running. An awesome feeling to just be pounding the pavement like a well oiled machine.
5'8 by the way.

----------


## Cujo

Mendip, just go forward in a new way. Keep carbs and sugar to a minimum and up the excercise.
Create a carb/calorie deficit.
Starting now.

----------


## Luigi

> You guys have convinced me. I'm on the last day of my hols today, back to Korat tomorrow and I'm going to work something out.


Good stuff. 

Slow and steady. 

Start with walking every morning. 2km, then build it up. I've got a Mi Band 3, cost around 1000thb I think. A better Fitbit like AO has costs around 5k I think. Good and interesting to keep track of it. I also use a few Apps, send me a PM if you'd like info.

Make a routine of it, same time every morning Mon-Friday. Soon will be 5km, then 8km. Then you'll be jogging it in bits n pieces as your leg muscles (little muscles around your bones that you didn't even know existed) develop.

Good luck with it and keep us posts. PM myself or AO if have any questions.

----------


## Luigi

> Keep carbs and sugar to a minimum and up the excercise.


Definitely sugar. 

Watch 'That sugar film' for a pretty eye opening reality, Mendip.

https://vimeo.com/277876062






> 5'8 by the way.


Keep it quiet. I get abused for being 5'9.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

a story for our times.

fat bloke loses 20lbs of lard and posts about it, then drowns in the tsunami of back slapping melodramatic insipid schmaltzy man-love that engulfs him.






> I get abused for being 5'9


you need more bagels.

----------


## Mendip

> No it doesn't. 
> 
> This looks like a job for Captain Underpants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm on to it. Thanks for the effort.

Seems I just have to take it all a lot more seriously.

Couple of things, haven't really got a sweet tooth and can't remember the last time I had sugar in tea or coffee, but is a splash of milk really that bad?

Seems odd to avoid fruit, have always tried to eat plenty, but if that's what it takes. 

HSE banned fishing on the boats years ago, but there's usually a good selection on Norwegian boats. I probably eat more fish meals than meat meals at the moment.

No idea what I'd do with a morning boner though, at least nothing I'd put in print.

----------


## Dillinger

> is a splash of milk really that bad?


Commit to it for 3 weeks and you'll see a massive.change. The first week you will shift 3kg but it's mostly water. 


Cujos diet has worked for him too and seeing the massive gains he made peeked my interest but with me I went into it after failing on a similar diet albeit with minimal exercise and this advice I'm giving you will get  you into a lifestyle that is gonna keep it off and where you can still eat what you want and over indulge at weekends . Exercise is a huge factor and all of it combined will give you a new lease of life mate. I can't stress enough how much it'll make you wonder why you didn't do it sooner. 

That's enough on the matter from me, pretty sure I've bored the forum enough now with my new found eureka moment of exercise and getting off my arse is some kind of revelation :Smile: 

Get that app and some scales and thank Cujo not me when you see the light and feel like a new man. 

As my good Ole dad would say you get out what you put in, unless it's Luigis nob in some diseased African hoe on Suk 15

----------


## Bettyboo

> Usually feel fantastic though, your brain function improves, sleep like a log, no more heartburn, loads and loads more energy. I found I don't need aircon so much now too.
> And great fitting back into old clothes and the wife's knickers again


Stop showing off, nobody likes a show off...

Dilly says: "_And great fitting back into old clothes and the wife's knickers again_"

If it's not a personal question, do you often wear your wife's underwear? That might be considered girly in some parts...

Edit to add some visuals and stimulate the French/Belgian Cottager:

----------


## Dillinger

Only the crotchless ones, which isn't effeminite so  Looper told me

----------


## Saint Willy

:Gay:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Only the crotchless ones, which isn't effeminite so  Looper told me


So if you're going on Looper's advice... you're wearing you wife's high heals while wearing her crotchless knickers. 

 :Gay: 

No photo evidence required.

----------


## Saint Willy

But his calves probably look fantastic

----------


## Bettyboo

Whey better than his face anyways...  :Smile: 

Only joking Dilly, you are a handsome man!

----------


## Cujo

> I don't have a sore left knee anymore.
> 
> I enjoy exercise now which I thought was for weirdos. 
> 
> Sex is great again after thinking I had erectile dysfunction for a while
> 
> And strutting around without that near 10kgs dragging me down is nice. Clothes fit good again now. Just chopped 6 inches off my old belt today   which was always a bit long mind.


10 kg? That's awesome.
Great to be fitting back into the old clothes.
The next step is having to go out and buy new ones because now THESE are too big.

----------


## Bettyboo

> 10 kg? That's awesome.
> Great to be fitting back into the old clothes.
> The next step is having to go out and buy new ones because now THESE are too big.


I went out and got two pairs of new work clothes (trousers) today, Cujo. I don't think I'll be making it into the 85 cms in the next 10 days when I'm back at work, so I got two pairs of 91 cms to be comfortable...  :Smile:  That's my 85kg weight trousers. I'd quite like to fit back into my 80kg trousers, I hope to kick-start my exercise, sorry I mean lifestyle, efforts again from tomorrow - I might have to join the gym again (it did the trick last time to get me those difficult last few kgs). I needed to lose 12kgs and gave meself 4 months, but 3&1/2 months in I've gone from 8.5kgs lost back up to 7 kgs lost.  :Sad:  That bloody Brazilian meal was so tasty it had me on a week long food and no exercise binge...

----------


## Looper

> No cokes, 7ups etc, just the occasional fruit juice


Fruit juice is just as bad as coke. Packed with sugar. Stick to Pepsi Max




> In the morning after a pee while completely bollock-o, works.


Best time to weigh in. You might weigh even less after sweating in the garden or the gym for a few hours but 1st thing in the morning is a better true picture of stable minimum weight.




> Only the crotchless ones, which isn't effeminite so Looper told me


I had the tables turned on me lastnight when one of the aboriginal sisters put my boxer shorts on when she could not find her knickers.

She put one of her toe rings on me by the campfire. I am not sure if that means we are now engaged according to traditional custom.



Her toes are nearly as long as mine.

I have decided to count the red centre as a separate country on my map-o-teh-world tally...



 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ terrible, mate...

----------


## Cujo

I weigh myself in the morning post piss then go for a 11/2 hours bike ride (35 km) before breakfast. When I get back, have a shower and weigh myself again I find I've lost .8/1kg.

----------


## Looper

> And at the end of the day fructose is still sugar that gets converted to glucose in the body same as sucrose just slower.


You have to learn to see through fruits just like fruit juice. They are prostitutes for the plants' reproduction purposes. They are just as bad as sweeties for loading you up with suger.

Stick to veggies for your high fibre carbs.

I am doing Betty's salmon this week big style.



All bran for my fibre.

I have got a citrus orchard in the garden and I have bought a citrus juicer just to get through all the oranges but they are just as bad as chocolate for loading you up with sugar.

----------


## Cujo

Yeah, leave those oranges alone, seriously.
Give them to the neighbors.

----------


## Mendip

I'm not doubting anything you guys are saying, but it seems so strange to have fruit as a bad guy. I knew fruit was rich in sugar, but had no idea how much.

I've spent the last 8 years training my daughter to eat fruit! Feel a bit guilty now.

----------


## AntRobertson

> but it seems so strange to have fruit as a bad guy


I don't agree with it at all really. I think fructose has been caught up in the whole sugar = bad therefore all sugars = bad thing the same way that fats got a bad rap back in the 80's.

To eat enough fruit to sustain harm from fructose would almost be physiologically impossible.

----------


## Farangrakthai

> I've spent the last 8 years training my daughter to eat fruit! Feel a bit guilty now.


Of course, fruit is good for you, and better than fruit juice.


Though, if you are at a normal weight and healthy then have that glass of OJ with breakfast.

----------


## Cujo

but if you're trying to lose weight,  which is what this thread is about, give it a miss. 
It does seem counterintuitive but the fact is fruit is very high carb due to the fructose. 
admittedly net carbs are not so high due to the fibre, and fruit carries a lot of nutrients, but if you're trying to lose weight keep the fuit to a minimum and give that glass of orange juice, with the equivalent of 3 or 4 oranges worth of sugar and maybe some added for good measure,, a big fat miss.
No one's saying fruit is BAD for you,  just that it will hinder your weight loss efforts.

----------


## Farangrakthai

Cujo, just wondering:   How do you figure that Someone eating 1500 calories per day Without fruit will lose more weight than someone eating 1500 cal per day with fruit?

 The body needs those 1500 cal per day to function and it doesnt matter whether they come from a steak or an orange, right?

----------


## Farangrakthai

https://www.sciencefocus.com/science...on-the-scales/

*How long before extra calories show on the scales?*

----------


## Cujo

That's one theory, but it's not that simple and i can't be bothered right now.
If you're REALLY interested google is your friend.

----------


## Farangrakthai

> That's one theory, but it's not that simple and i can't be bothered right now.
> If you're REALLY interested google is your friend.


Yep, there are different theories.


Though, like has been mentioned, it really comes down to eating less and exercising more to lose weight and it’s really that simple.

----------


## Cujo

> Yep, there are different theories.
> 
> 
> Though, like has been mentioned, it really comes down to eating less and exercising more to lose weight and it’s really that simple.


Yawn.

----------


## Farangrakthai

it may be the boring truth, but still true,  cujo.

though, IMO there's nothing wrong with doing trendy diets like low carb. 

 everyone finds different ways to lose  weight and it's fun to try different things  like dillinger's  doing. 

you can lose weight eating carbs and fruit as part of your restricted calorie intake.

i've done it. 

though,  some of those trendy diets really aren't good for your overall health, IMO.

this from harvard:




> https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutriti...es-and-fruits/
> 
> Cardiovascular disease
> 
> There is compelling evidence that a diet rich in fruits and vegetables can lower the risk of heart disease and stroke.
> 
> Cancer
> 
> Numerous early studies revealed what appeared to be a strong link between eating fruits and vegetables and protection against cancer.
> ...






> I've spent the last 8 years training my daughter to eat fruit! Feel a bit guilty now.

----------


## Luigi

> you can lose weight eating carbs and fruit as part of your restricted calorie intake.


Of course.

You will lose weight eating only carbs and fruit if you simply burn more calories than you take in.


Wouldn't be the healthiest diet in the World mind. 

burn more kcals more than you take in and you will lose weight.

----------


## Farangrakthai

> burn more kcals more than you take in and you will lose weight.


yep, burn above what you need (about 1500, depending  on  your  size).

----------


## cyrille

OK, so that's cleared up then.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Farangrakthai

it's not clear?  

have a question, cyrille?

----------


## Cujo

> it's not clear?  
> 
> have a question, cyrille?


do you burn more calories than you take in on a daily basis fart?
Or are you a fat fuck?

----------


## Farangrakthai

> do you burn more calories than you take in on a daily basis fart?
> Or are you a fat fuck?


not sure why you  have to post like an angry kid.

to answer your question:  i swim 1000-1600 meters/day and lift weights and jog or run the stairs of my condo on some days.

so, the answer is "yes".

 :Wiggle: 




> do you burn more calories than you take in on a daily basis fart?

----------


## Looper

I don't think it is as simple as energy in vs energy out. Since different types of digestible substance have different metabolic pathways through the digestive system.

For example alcohol contains a lot of energy if measured in a calorimeter but its digestive pathway is complex and to extract useful calories for the body to burn from alcohol is complex and difficult.

The same is also true for proteins versus carbs.

Their metabolic pathways are different. Carbs can be easily converted to glucose for burning or conversion to human fat for storage. The same is not true of protein even though protein has a high calorific value when measure in a bomb calorimeter.

Here is the scene of a recent high fructose carbohydrate crime in my kitchen.

----------


## Farangrakthai

looper, i  recall you saying you're about 75 kilos, right?

have you ever had  to try to lose weight?

----------


## Looper

I am not nor have I ever tried to lose weight or in any way curb my gastronomic desires.

God has seen fit in his cosmic wisdom to bless me with a bodacious bare bodkin.

(and I do not believe that there is anything wrong with the length of my toes no matter what anybody says)

----------


## Farangrakthai

forget the toes and look  at your fingers:

 :Wiggle:

----------


## Cujo

> I don't think it is as simple as energy in vs energy out. Since different types of digestible substance have different metabolic pathways through the digestive system.
> 
> For example alcohol contains a lot of energy if measured in a calorimeter but its digestive pathway is complex and to extract useful calories for the body to burn from alcohol is complex and difficult.
> 
> The same is also true for proteins versus carbs.
> 
> Their metabolic pathways are different. Carbs can be easily converted to glucose for burning or conversion to human fat for storage. The same is not true of protein even though protein has a high calorific value when measure in a bomb calorimeter.
> 
> Here is the scene of a recent high fructose carbohydrate crime in my kitchen.


Thanks. Thats what I was getting at.

----------


## Mendip

We had a holiday in Rayong last week so I wasn't too strict with myself - a few beers here and there, a bit of wine in the evenings. But I cut right down on the carbs and reduced my fruit intake after all the discussion above.

The little one is back at school now, so I can get into a routine. What I thought was going to be the hardest part, my habitual evening Leos, has been quite easy to stop. An evening dog walk and a swim has so far replaced that early evening beer time. I was hoping to do more but just don't get much spare time.

But today...  had a truck load of soil to shift. Who needs a gym?

Before...



After...



Farkin knackered now. Don't think I've got many calories left.

Oh, and somehow 3kg seem to have gone missing over the last week!

----------


## bowie

> had a truck load of soil to shift.





> 3kg seem to have gone missing





> Who needs a gym?


Success...

----------


## Dillinger

Nice one Mendip, keep it up, I'm just 3kgs away from my target now, athough had to get off scales to get that pic as it kept going up to 88.1kg with my phone in hand :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Nice one Mendip, keep it up, I'm just 3kgs away from my target now, athough had to get off scales to get that pic as it kept going up to 88.1kg with my phone in hand


That's brilliant Dill.
Really good to see you're staying the course.
(and it's paying dividends).
That's the thing right, once you get to the point where you're seeing results it's a lot easier to stay motivated .
my original goal was 90 kg but once I got in the groove with exercise and meals it was easy to stay there.
I've put on a kilo in the last month or two. Beers now and then and too many pizzas and pasta and slacking on the running and bike but I'm sure some of it is due to some upper body bulk as I've been working out a fair bit and have definitely bulked up.

----------


## bowie

Well, congrats to you all, it ain't easy. Enjoy the results.

----------


## Dillinger

> That's the thing right, once you get to the point where you're seeing results it's a lot easier to stay motivated .


Deffo. . Still have a few beers and the odd pizza and pack of ginger nut biscuits and cheesey wotsits and banana cake :Smile: 
Really looking forward to Xmas this year and having a proper pig out :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

So maintaining 79/80 kg.
Having the odd beer and potatoes and not too worried about the carb intake as it's balanced with the running and cycling. 
Got some new running shorts (something for taxi to get excited about). First thing my 13 year old son says when he sees them, "nice undies dad" sarky little bugger.
This is what I look like when I get back from a run for those who still insist on calling me fatty.

----------


## Dillinger

Looking good now mate, those shoulders and arms are looking broader with the weights. Good to see you've settled into a healthy lifestyle and it's no longer a diet. 

I hit 84.6 yesterday but twisted my ankle, was 85.4 this morning, so hit my target. Was thinking of going to 81kgs as I can see a 6 pack hiding there :Smile:  but I'm happy at 85 now and back at a 32 waist. 
Gotta sit back now and relax the ankle for a while


Just lost another half kilo I reckon :Smile: 

GREAT THREAD.... CHEERS MUCKER

----------


## Cujo

Good going dill to hit 85.
Congrats.  What happened to ankle ?

----------


## Dillinger

Some fucker had parked his car on the kerb so realising I couldn't squeeze past it, I turned around quick on a pothole. I walked another 6kms after that and it ony really started to hurt after I rested. 

I think it's the tendons. It hurts more underneath but not as bad as last year when I broke it stepping off a huge drop outside an Argentinian restaurant with 97 kgs landing on it.  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

Uh - Cujo - the person on the bed?  Hoping your son - or is it someone you would like to share with the group?

----------


## Luigi

He was running.


Yeah right ya sly ol' dog.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Uh - Cujo - the person on the bed?  Hoping your son - or is it someone you would like to share with the group?


That's the missus.  I had cropped her out then posted wrong pic then couldn't figure out how to delete pic and it's a bit late now.

----------


## AntRobertson

> That's the missus. I had cropped her out then posted wrong pic then couldn't figure out how to delete pic and it's a bit late now.


I was going to make a crack earlier about a dead woman on your bed but figured it must be your wife...  :Very Happy: 

Anyways that pic will have already been downloaded, indexed, filed, and stored in a 'Cujo' folder by Smeg & Co. by now as I'm sure you'll be aware.

----------


## nidhogg

> That's the missus.  I had cropped her out then posted wrong pic then couldn't figure out how to delete pic and it's a bit late now.


555.  OK.  My bad.

----------


## raycarey

> That's the missus.


i imagine it must be cost effective to have the same shoe size.   :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> I was going to make a crack earlier about a dead woman on your bed but figured it must be your wife... 
> 
> Anyways that pic will have already been downloaded, indexed, filed, and stored in a 'Cujo' folder by Smeg & Co. by now as I'm sure you'll be aware.


No doubt.

----------


## AntRobertson

Doubtless he will also have read this and proclaimed with zero sense of irony on a thread / forum started specifically to track and discuss other posters that we're obsessed with him...







...hi Smeg! You fucking nutter.  :Very Happy:

----------

